
VLC 3.0 release - jbk
https://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/3.0.0.html
======
peatmoss
VLC is one of those programs that has really proved itself a stalwart of the
FLOSS community. I feel like VLC is in a rare category of software that is
great because:

1\. It's existed for long enough that we know it won't just go away and break
our hearts. (I used VLC to play videos on BeOS back in college in the late
90s.)

2\. No matter how many iterations it goes through, it's still intelligible to
would-be time travelers from the past. I.e. didn't get caught up in the "must
change the UX around for change's sake" epidemic that still seems rampant.

3\. It's always had acceptable performance, perhaps owing to being born in a
time of no goddamned Electron apps.

4\. It's dependable across platforms, even platforms that I'm unfamiliar with
or don't like. Need to play a video on Windows? I don't even know what
crapware to download, because I download VLC, because I know VLC runs on
Windows and will greet me as a familiar friend in this strange and foreign
land.

My hat is off to you, VLC!

~~~
Schoolmeister
While I definitely agree with you that VLC is a gem I'd like to add that on
Windows there's a - AFAIK - more feature-rich open source project called MPC-
HC.

My main reason for using it over VLC is that it's comically easy to download
(just press "D") and sync subtitles (pause in the beginning of a sentence ->
CTRL+6 -> select sentence -> F5). Last time I checked this was a lot harder in
VLC. It required a trial-and-error method to try and get the correct delay.

~~~
smhenderson
I love MPC-HC and still use it on a Win 7 box plugged into my TV but sadly it
is no longer actively developed[1]. Because I strictly use it for local videos
and don't run anything remote through it I don't worry too much about the lack
of updates. But I imagine a day will come when it will no longer work on some
new version of Windows.

[1] [https://mpc-hc.org/2017/07/16/1.7.13-released-and-farewell/](https://mpc-
hc.org/2017/07/16/1.7.13-released-and-farewell/)

~~~
XzetaU8
MPC-HC v1.7.14 unofficial build

[https://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=175209](https://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=175209)
\- [https://github.com/clsid2/mpc-hc/](https://github.com/clsid2/mpc-hc/)

------
mtmail
From a 2016 interview
[https://interviews.slashdot.org/story/16/08/26/1338246/the-s...](https://interviews.slashdot.org/story/16/08/26/1338246/the-
slashdot-interview-with-videolan-president-and-lead-vlc-developer-jean-
baptiste-kempf) (also
[https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/7hqusx/this_is_jean...](https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/7hqusx/this_is_jeanbaptiste_kempf_the_creator_of_the_vlc/))

"Well, it's important to remind people that we don't make money out of VLC and
that there is no business model around it, we're not Mozilla or Facebook.
VideoLAN only receives donations and that's not enough to hire someone. VLC
developers are either volunteers (the majority since VLC started) or have
their consulting business around open source multimedia."

~~~
faitswulff
Their donation page:
[https://www.videolan.org/contribute.html#money](https://www.videolan.org/contribute.html#money)

~~~
e40
Just gave $50. I've been using VLC for years.

~~~
ztoben
Same here. Honestly didn't realize they had no model for income.

~~~
bpicolo
Someone wanted to give them millions to put ads on it, but the primary
maintainer said no way.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15372048)

~~~
jbk
That would be me :)

~~~
bpicolo
Out of curiosity, have you considered monetization strategies like an open
pay-per-video store? VLC is awesome, and I kind of wish it got the monetary
compensation it deserves hah. I've heard that indie movie distribution is a
dreadful space.

~~~
jbk
Such things does not exist because of copyright holders forces DRM

~~~
mgkimsal
Certainly no expert in the field here, but maybe a store/market built around
vimeo's "on demand" stuff? A partnership with vimeo whereby VLC would get a %
of sales when purchased via VLC might help both parties (more exposure to
vimeo via VLC, revenue for VLC, etc).

~~~
pathseeker
Is vimeo on-demand DRM free?

~~~
mgkimsal
[https://help.vimeo.com/hc/en-us/articles/224821167-Does-
Vime...](https://help.vimeo.com/hc/en-us/articles/224821167-Does-Vimeo-use-
Digital-Rights-Management-DRM-to-keep-people-from-pirating-
videos-?flash_digest=f4af29f7cabff13d806ad63912002ac1e635cc3a)

It _seems_ that it's up to the content owners as to how much they would want
to enable.

[https://help.vimeo.com/hc/en-us/articles/235694348-How-to-
bu...](https://help.vimeo.com/hc/en-us/articles/235694348-How-to-buy-rent-and-
subscribe-to-On-Demand-videos)

"When you buy a VOD, you will be able to stream its videos for as long as they
remain on Vimeo. If the seller allows, you will also be able to download the
videos to your computer and devices, DRM-free."

------
ausjke
3.0 Highlights:

    
    
      * VLC 3.0 "Vetinari" is a new major update of VLC.  
      * VLC 3.0 activates hardware decoding by default, to get 4K and 8K playback!  
      * It supports 10bits and HDR  
      * VLC supports 360 video and 3D audio, up to Ambisoncics 3rd order  
      * Allows passthrough for HD audio codecs  
      * Can stream to Chromecast devices, even in formats not supported natively  
      * Can play Blu-Ray Java menus: BD-J  
      * VLC supports browsing of local network drives and NAS

~~~
ttoinou
And ProRes 4444 playback. Thanks !!

~~~
baldfat
Now can we transcode video into ProRes 4444 (Seriously doubt that since Apple
kind of makes it only encoding on MacOS or OS X)

~~~
LeoPanthera
You can encode to ProRes 4444 with ffmpeg.

-vcodec prores_ks -pix_fmt yuva444p10le -profile:v 4444

~~~
baldfat
[https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8203516](https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8203516)

At the end of the App ProRes White Paper released earlier this morn there's an
explicit warning about using ffmpeg:

In some instances, unauthorized codec implementations have been used in third-
party software and hardware products. Using any unauthorized implementation
(like the FFmpeg and derivative implementations) may lead to decoding errors,
performance degradation, incompatibility, and instability.

This means Perian and other software that might use ffmpeg in some form.
Clearly it's not working with the current OS and causing problems with AV
Foundation, which QuickTime and FCP rely on.

~~~
ttoinou
I have studied this last year. Yes there are some decoding bugs sometimes. I
have seen them in After Effects in some special case that you can avoid, and
in some Blackmagic hardware. No issue in in most softwares (Quicktime, FCP,
Adobe softwares, DaVinci etc.). Note : we are not sure the bugs comes from
ffmpeg. We fixed a bug last year in the alpha encoding of ProRes 4444, since
then we didn't find anything wrong besides that you should use -q 1 (Quality
1, with 4 you can have a little blur in subtle background patterns).

TL;DR : everything is fine but don't use it for broadcast.

------
bpicolo
> Can stream to Chromecast devices, even in formats not supported natively

So excited to stream media to my TV via a non-crapware application.

~~~
sondh
I have been jumping between Videostream, Plex and VLC nightly in the last few
months. They seem to play all kind of video files but subtitles remain to be a
hard problem. VLC simply doesn't support it (or I didn't figure out how to
enable subtitles). Videostream is buggy. Plex works with a specific version
only (had to downgrade to get back subtitles)... The search continues I guess.

~~~
jbk
We have an ugly patch for subtitles over Chromecast. It will get there.

~~~
jumbopapa
Is Chromecast support only on Android? Or will it work on Mac too?

------
Sir_Cmpwn
>VLC 3.0.0 is the first version of "Vetinari" branch of our popular media
player.

Also:

    
    
        ~ > curl -sI https://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/3.0.0.html | grep clacks
        x-clacks-overhead: GNU Terry Pratchett
    

I don't use VLC, but I gained some more respect for them today regardless.

~~~
metalliqaz
I just looked it up and I still don't quite understand what clacks are
supposed to be, other than an inside joke for Terry Pratchett fans. Do people
actually use clacks for side channel data or is it just a way to keep Terry's
name out there?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
The latter.

~~~
adtac
Hey, you're the guy who made sway! Thanks!

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I'm glad you like it :)

------
ewams
Congrats on the release. VLC, or "the cone", as some non-technical people call
it is a household name. We have not been able to use it as a verb yet but when
you can answer so many questions with "just use VLC" you know you have an
amazing product. Thank you for the hard work and keeping VLC relevant.

~~~
redial
The cone. Whomever came up with that icon deserves way more credit and
recognition.

~~~
wldcordeiro
Here's the story [http://nanocrew.net/2005/06/23/vlc-
cone/](http://nanocrew.net/2005/06/23/vlc-cone/)

One day, people from the VIA association (VIA is a students’ network
association with many clubs … amongst those is VideoLAN.) came back drunk with
a cone. They then began a cone collection (which is now quite impressive I
must say). Some time later, the VideoLAN project began and they decided to use
the cone as their logo.

~~~
TheKarateKid
+100 respect for VLC and The Cone after reading this.

------
stryk
I can't seem to find the 64bit build of the 3.0.0 release on the web nor on
the FTP. Is there not one? Further, are there any advantages of using the
64bit versions over the 32bit? Any disadvantages? [edit - just saw this in the
changelog: * 64bit version of VLC for Windows is recommended. And there is
another post in this thread about it which I did not see, apologies, it looks
like they will be arriving in a little while.]

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Just came back to make this comment after failing to find a link. If anyone
can advise...

Edit: see comments below. They had a build problem and 64bit windows is a few
hours behind:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16340935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16340935)

~~~
donum
Actually, VLC Updater is currently downloading the 64bit windows version for
me. Download started 20 minutes ago.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
Where's VLC Updater?

Help -> "Check for Updates" tells me I'm on the latest version even though
I've only got 2.2.6 on Win10 (- and I still can't find the x64 build on their
page!)

~~~
stryk
Here you go: ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/vlc/3.0.0/win64/

------
bane
This is great! I was trying to play some somewhat obscure media files the
other day with foobar and it wasn't doing a great job of it. Then I remembered
that VLC must play it and not only did it, it played them almost flawlessly.

In the way a smartphone has replaced dozens of other pieces of electronics in
most people's lives, VLC kind of replaces many other pieces of software.
Sustaining a project like this to 3.0 is a huge accomplishment.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> played them almost flawlessly.

Almost?

------
avtar
I didn't spot this in the release notes but looks like the UI will now
accommodate high-DPI displays in Windows:

[http://bradshacks.com/vlc-3-hidpi/](http://bradshacks.com/vlc-3-hidpi/)

~~~
floatboth
Looks like they made it worse. I have 150% UI scale and VLC 3.0 has _gigantic_
buttons even though I don't have a touchscreen. Honestly, 2.x was better.

~~~
wldcordeiro
I think the idea is that it does it automatically so 150% is unnecessary.

------
TheKarateKid
Can someone explain how VLC is able to skirt around codec licensing issues?

How has VLC been able to play mp3s, DVDs, and other media formats natively
when other players were forced to pay licensing fees, hence the need to buy
media players 10 years ago?

~~~
Signez
The VideoLAN organization behind VLC is based in France; software patents are
not recognized in Europe.

Problem solved!

~~~
TheKarateKid
Not quite. If that were the case, piracy sites like TPB would be forever safe
in a country that doesn't recognize US copyright. We've all seen how that ends
up. I haven't heard of a single attempt of a patent holder to challenge VLC
(not that I'm complaining). Also, they're distributing the software to people
in countries where those patents are recognized.

LAME hasn't included an mp3 encoder for these same reasons, even though its
FOSS software.

I always assumed the reason no one bothered VideoLAN was a combination of the
fact that 1.) VLC truly has remained a non-profit project, unlike many other
FOSS software that makes money via some kind of business model (ads, premium
support, etc.) and (less likely) 2.) everyone loves VLC so much that even the
people possibly affected by the licensing don't care because they use it
themselves.

~~~
rmccue
Patents and copyright are two different systems, so there's not really a
relation between TPB and VLC.

~~~
TheKarateKid
How is there no relation? They're both protected forms of IP from the US. If
someone in a foreign country violates this, the US makes international efforts
to stop it.

~~~
abtinf
The enforcement of rights is a proper function of government. Unfortunately
the government does not protect everyone equally.

Copyright holders have formed a few broad, cross-industry associations in
order to protect their rights as widely as possible. These organizations
represent the combined interests of many powerful people and so are able to
exert significant political influence.

There are no equivalent organizations for patents, and the numerous industry
bodies that manage licensing are often very small, narrow in scope, and lack
the funding to lobby effectively.

------
yakk0
Nice! I tried a 1080p mkv video on 2.2.8 before upgrading and it used around
8-9% CPU. After upgrading, played the same clip and it was under 1%. Nice
performance increase there!

~~~
jbk
We're happy that you are happy :)

------
sergiotapia
Congratulations VLC team! I remember yours being the first software I used
that "just worked" with anything I threw at it. It was incredible.

I stopped using VLC because of the whole Rebuilding font cache issue every
time I opened it. It soured me a little more every time until I finally just
stopped using it. I wonder if that issue is fixed.

May be time to revisit VLC 3!

------
Aissen
For an Android-specific features breakdown:
[https://geoffreymetais.github.io/features/vlc-30/](https://geoffreymetais.github.io/features/vlc-30/)

------
deanclatworthy
Congratulations on the release. VLC has been my player of choice for quite
some time now. I've been using the 3.x nightlies for some time now to get
hardware decoding of 4k. Is there any way to see whilst a video is playing: a)
Is the video being hardware accelerated? b) Is HDR being displayed? Most TV's
pop up a little HDR icon in the top right if it is.

------
wolfgke
Will there be 64 bit builds for Windows?

~~~
etix
Yes, we had a last minute issue with the 64-bit builds, they will be available
in a few hours.

~~~
skrowl
Are you seeing any performance difference in 32 vs 64? I'd imagine the vast
majority of newer Windows PC that ship can do 64, but is there a great reason
to run 64-bit VLC?

~~~
jbk
64bits gives you more registers (very good for codecs), but has longer
pointers, so does not help too much for your cache misses.

------
screye
I have been using DAUM POT player instead of VLC for a good few years. Can
someone who has used both, point me to areas where VLC is better ? (VLC's fast
forward has never quite worked well for me)

I really like VLC as an organization and its open source nature. But, until
now I have found it to be lacking in some areas as compared to POT player.

~~~
boomboomsubban
Assuming your fast forward problem refers to something that happens when you
jump to a new time, that's just a different default than other media players.
I think it was jump to time vs jump to frame, but I haven't used it in years.

As for why change, personally Kakao doesn't seem trustworthy.

~~~
screye
Screen tearing and muddy audio were prime problems among them.

------
marlebone
Hrrm. Gave it a spin with a HDR 4K video on a non-HDR screen with default
settings. Washed out, over-saturated, unwatchable colors.

Tried finding tone mapping options. Apparently, those are only available for
the OpenGL for Windows output. Changed to that (automatic is D3D11). Great,
nice colors. Full-screened. Then back to windowed. Crash. Happens on many (but
not all) 4K HDR MKV files here.

So yeah, not really working at all that well. Back to Potplayer for now (I had
been using VLC for years, but for 4K videos it just wouldn't work all that
well).

Nice on the Chromecast features though! :-)

------
book_mentioned
I was looking to see if VLC supported resuming stream playback yet, it looks
like it might have for a long time. At least I found a new option to try!

[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/790216](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/790216)

(CLI --http-reconnect /or/ Advanced (All) Preferences > Input/Codecs > HTTP(S)
> Auto re-connect)

------
jimmcslim
Wasn’t there some project going on to provide a WebAssembly build of VLC for
the benefit of archive.org? Anyone know the progress of that?

~~~
jbk
I have a good demo about this. The issue is that all browsers have disable
SharedBufferArray because of spectre...

------
harrisjt
This is a great release. I've been using potplayer for a while now and have
had great experiences, any reason to switch?

~~~
DrJaws
No, imho potplayer is superior in everything to vlc.

------
thinkMOAR
still on osx: VLC 2.2.8 is currently the newest version available.

when you check for updates.

~~~
etix
Auto updates are never enabled right after a release in case of critial
regression. We usually wait for a week before starting the rollout.

------
bhnmmhmd
I wish the macOS version were as mature as the Windows one. Many shortcuts are
missing, video is stuttering if played from external HDD, audio equalizer
settings can't be saved and their values are not shown on the equalizer, etc.

~~~
jbk
3.0 is miles faster on macOS now. We fixed a lot of performances issues and
hardware decoding is activated by default.

The HDD issue (buffering) should be fixed, and so is the equalizer.

~~~
bhnmmhmd
Just tried the v3.0 on Mac and still the video is stuttering. I believe the
quality even got worse with the same settings compared to the previous
version.

On the other hand, the UI has been improved a bit which is good.

------
mrguyorama
Is there any way for someone very much unfamiliar with large C projects to
contribute?

~~~
zanny
Bug reports, bug triage, translations, documentation, guides, donations,
referrals, or if you are familiar with C++ the GUI / Qt are all C++.

------
sp332
What format does ambisonic audio get stored in? I remember over a decade ago
they had a method for storing the various harmonics in Vorbis streams in an
Ogg container, but I don't remember that going anywhere.

~~~
jbk
It is now mostly in MP4 ([https://github.com/google/spatial-
media/blob/master/docs/spa...](https://github.com/google/spatial-
media/blob/master/docs/spatial-audio-rfc.md)) or in Opus.

But everything is now SN3D/ACN

------
fs111
Thank you, VLC maintainers! Keep up the good work!

------
poisonborz
Most stable player on Windows by far, and the best and feature rich player on
Android.

I only wish they had the post processing chops of madVR...

------
lanius
I accidentally selected "always continue playback from where you left off" for
audio files instead of restarting from the beginning, how can I undo this
change? I don't see any relevant settings in preferences (on macOS 10.12).

~~~
SiVal
On Mac VLC 2.2.8 (I don't have 3.0), go to Preferences, then Interface tab,
then in the middle of the list you'll see "Continue playback" with a dropdown
menu. That'll fix it.

------
ihuman
>BD-Java menus and overlay in Blu-Ray >BluRay text subtitles (HDMV) deocoder

Does that mean this version includes libbluray? Right now, if I want to play a
BD I need to use an older version of VLC that was compiled with libbluray.

~~~
jbk
Yes, it includes libbluray, by default, on all platforms.

No DRM-decryption, though.

~~~
ihuman
>No DRM-decryption, though.

By that, do you mean libaacs?

~~~
jbk
Either you install libaacs or MakeMKV (and don't use it to do MKV, just as a
libaacs replacement).

------
c8g
How to install it on KDE neon? snap version looks like a virtual machine
(mouse pointer??) :)

[https://i.imgur.com/Lqip3H7.png](https://i.imgur.com/Lqip3H7.png)

~~~
khedoros1
Heh. "sudo snap install vlc" got and installed the snap for me, but "snap run
vlc" gets me this:

No protocol specified

Error: unable to open display :0

VLC media player 3.0.0 Vetinari (revision 3.0.0-0-gef4c265)

No protocol specified

xcb_connection_has_error() returned true

No protocol specified

[00000000009d0570] main interface error: no suitable interface module

[00000000008f93b0] main libvlc error: interface "globalhotkeys,none"
initialization failed

[00000000008f93b0] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use
'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

------
vinay_ys
Streaming h.264 video from Mac OSX to Chromecast is eating 100% CPU. Why is
this happening? Is there a setting to not do transcoding?

~~~
jbk
Can you file a bug with this, please?

It's probably because of the profile not supported by the Chromecast.

~~~
vinay_ys
I opened messages and saw a barrage of debug messages about Lua script for
metadata fetching failing. I guess that was causing 100% cpu. Did a settings
'reset all' and restarted and that seems to have fixed the issue. But now I
cannot open the messages dialog box. Will file a bug.

------
manigandham
Very nice, congrats to the team for this. The scrubbing speed is still not
quite as smooth as _mpv_ but way better than before.

------
nishitd
I noticed that you seem to have made improvements to VLSub as well. Is that
true? It's much faster than it used to be.

------
master_ant
I've always had great experiences with VLC, on any platform, for as long as I
can remember using it. Cheers!

------
wnevets
So glad chromecast support was added.

------
trackofalljades
Happily installed it on my Macs, but sadly still no 3.0 in the iOS store (at
least in Canada).

------
nwah1
Why was the release cycle so long?

~~~
etix
Chromecast support took much more time to implement than we originally
expected, that was probably the major reason for the delay.

~~~
agumonkey
undocumented protocol or overly complex ?

~~~
etix
We had to redesign a new kind of module called a renderer that has some weird
capabilities and of course the Chromecast being kind of undocumented didn't
help.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Is there a good reason for Google not to help vlc, as it's making the
Chromecast more accessible? Chromecast doesn't seem _that_ innovative?

~~~
bubblethink
Chromecast isn't free software. You need google sdk, which obviously a project
like vlc can't use.

------
thefounder
This looks awesome but I see no decoding for atmos/dts:x/auro.... :(

~~~
etix
Passthrough will work.

------
maximedev
is the iOS version 3.0 in review? I don't see it on the Apple Store.

~~~
jbk
Yes, it is just approved, so wait 3 hours to get it. (Their CDN is not fast to
sync)

~~~
maximedev
Awesome. I'm actually looking forward the Apple TV version. I currently have
Infuse 5 to play 4k HDR content via NFS, it's mostly working. VLC was able to
play a movie that none of the other apps were able to play but it was missing
HDR. Can't wait to test the new version now.

------
pmoriarty
How does VLC on linux compare these days to mpv?

~~~
etix
Have a look here:
[https://twitter.com/robUx4/status/962006436174708736](https://twitter.com/robUx4/status/962006436174708736)

~~~
Momquist
This is on Windows.

From my own experience, a few months ago, on Linux mpv was still the better
choice (more performant, better image quality, some more polished/reliable
features like subtitles) as long as you don't mind the minimal UI (or use a
front-end).

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> as long as you don't mind the minimal UI

Or if you like that:)

------
ambicapter
Is there chromecast support on MacOS as well?

~~~
etix
Yes, all platforms!

~~~
nishitd
I am having trouble on MacOS. I have version 10.11.6

When I select Playback > Renderer, it's connected to Chromecast alright, but
when I press play, nothing happens.

Edit: Ok, it happens to some videos (they are h.264 videos), other videos seem
to work fine, but for some reason, changing volume doesn't seem to have any
effect on it. Is it by design?

------
kirankn
Many thanks to the VLC folks. Awesome work.

------
petagonoral
super!

just downloaded it on windows.

UI now renders good on 2k screen.

------
vram22
VLC also has a Python API.

Google vlc python api.

------
daveheq
Still not as good as dead Winamp for music.

------
deep-c
cool

------
nkkollaw
They are great, but I really wish VLC looked better.

You can tell from their website that design isn't their cup of tea.

~~~
imglorp
I don't care about appearance: I get it started and go fullscreen anyway.

I care 1000x more about basic solid function, like chromecast and subtitles
and dvd menus. Casting to roku maybe. I'm donating now, what they've done
needs to continue.

------
kljuka
Yet it's such a shame that on Android phones it's kind of useless because you
can't disable screen rotation (for playing a video in bed for example).

~~~
etix
It's been years that this option is available on Android. Look for the lock
icon in the overlay.

~~~
kljuka
Wow... how didn't I notice that. It really does work now. From UI's
perspective it would be even better if one could still skip forward/back,
change volume and brightness while still having screen rotation locked, but
hey - we can't have it all :).

Thanks VLC team for all the dedication and good work. You're the best.

~~~
jbk
Actually, you can. There is an option for that.

~~~
etix
We do? Such wow.

------
ttoinou
What about trying to monetize the software ? Just say that it "cost" 19 USD /
year / family and leave the software libre, no license number / checking,
nothing. (= Just trust the user and ask them to make a yearly donation for
each home)

------
z_open
Is VLC even worth using these days? When last I stopped using it it seemed to
be pretty far behind the other players in terms of HD video playback.

~~~
floatboth
I use in on windows because it has great windows support (official installer,
all the things), but on unix, mpv is the way to go (especially if you prefer
GTK apps, there's gnome-mpv).

~~~
z_open
Yeah I'm on linux so I'm just using vanilla mpv. When I was on Windows, I used
MPC with MadVR. Have you tried that?

